# Online Theater Seat Stores



## Rokkar

Hello all,

I live in MA and I want to purchase some space saver theater seats. There really isn't a store I know of near me that sells them and need to go online.

I looked at:

1. www.4seating.com - horrible reviews
2. www.theaterseatstore.com - mixed bag of reviews out there.
3. www.theaterseat.com - could't find any reviews

Any experience with these stores and if so, which one would be the best for me use?

Any other's out there you can suggest?

Thanks,

Rok


----------



## RanZiv

Rok,

I can vouch for RSH and so can many others. I bought my seats through him (like many others). Quality and service is excellent.


----------



## kchuskerrph

I can vouch for Roman and Ultimate. His customer service and product is 2nd to none. I have issues with a chair (power supply failed) and he took care of it right away and my chair was up and running in less than a week. Super nice guy and really helped me pick right product for my room.


----------



## sunnyc06

Do not even think about buying from 4 seating. Customer service is really bad.


----------



## BruceW

Yes go with Ultimate its really nice service they are giving...


----------



## HTGuy99

I live in the Houston Area, and I researched prices for my theater room for months and months, I did not know there was this huge store/showroom near me and their prices are incredibly good, I mean I'm talking about like 10 to 20 percent cheaper on some items. It's a small company compared to the other ones online, but it is a family company from what I understood from the Store Manager and the point is I would definitely buy from them again. You can go to "hometheatergear.com" to check them out.


----------



## Peter Loeser

HTGuy99 said:


> I live in the Houston Area, and I researched prices for my theater room for months and months, I did not know there was this huge store/showroom near me and their prices are incredibly good, I mean I'm talking about like 10 to 20 percent cheaper on some items. It's a small company compared to the other ones online, but it is a family company from what I understood from the Store Manager and the point is I would definitely buy from them again. You can go to "hometheatergear.com" to check them out.


Have you purchased anything from them? I live about 5 mins away and I'm getting close to the point where I'll be ready to buy some proper theater seating.


----------



## HTGuy99

I bought some leather theater seats. They're really nice looking and comfortable. If you live 5 mins away, I say go check them out. They have a bunch of seating in their showroom so you can try them out before you buy them.


----------



## HTGuy99

Peter Loeser said:


> Have you purchased anything from them? I live about 5 mins away and I'm getting close to the point where I'll be ready to buy some proper theater seating.


Sorry, not very good at these forums. I might have posted this twice....

I bought some leather theater seats. They're really nice looking and comfortable. If you live 5 mins away, I say go check them out. They have a bunch of seating in their showroom so you can try them out before you buy them.

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...online-theater-seat-stores.html#ixzz2ZVAmtFvS


----------



## Peter Loeser

HTGuy99 said:


> I bought some leather theater seats. They're really nice looking and comfortable. If you live 5 mins away, I say go check them out. They have a bunch of seating in their showroom so you can try them out before you buy them.


I took your advice and stopped by for a few minutes on my lunch break today. Very good initial impression. Great customer service and no pressure to buy. They do seem to specialize in seating, but also do custom installation and they carry some electronics. It sounds like they have some very good deals available on the showroom stock as well. I will be heading back soon when I have more time. Well, and actual money to spend


----------



## HTGuy99

Peter Loeser said:


> I took your advice and stopped by for a few minutes on my lunch break today. Very good initial impression. Great customer service and no pressure to buy. They do seem to specialize in seating, but also do custom installation and they carry some electronics. It sounds like they have some very good deals available on the showroom stock as well. I will be heading back soon when I have more time. Well, and actual money to spend


Good, I'm glad you liked them. Let me know if you buy something. If you do, I'm going to see if I can get a "referral fee" and get them to hook me up with one of their popcorn machines. Ha, who couldn't use a popcorn machine! :spend:


----------



## BamaDave

kchuskerrph said:


> I can vouch for Roman and Ultimate. His customer service and product is 2nd to none. I have issues with a chair (power supply failed) and he took care of it right away and my chair was up and running in less than a week. Super nice guy and really helped me pick right product for my room.


I purchased the Fusion 1019s without test driving!


----------



## Andre

:sad:I couldn't afford the shipping to Canada...

Went with a Palliser Stereo from a local store


----------



## swatkins

HTGuy99 said:


> I live in the Houston Area, and I researched prices for my theater room for months and months, I did not know there was this huge store/showroom near me and their prices are incredibly good, I mean I'm talking about like 10 to 20 percent cheaper on some items. It's a small company compared to the other ones online, but it is a family company from what I understood from the Store Manager and the point is I would definitely buy from them again. You can go to "hometheatergear.com" to check them out.


 I noticed their store front a few months ago while I was driving along Jack Rabbit Rd. I was going to see if they had a website but forgot all about it ... Thanks for the reminder and link!


----------

